# Roof vent replacements



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

I have a 10 year old Chausson that I've had for 5 years and intend to keep for a while yet. Does what we need.

The 40 x 40 roof vents were replaced by the previous owner with units which were being thrown out by his local caravan dealer and do not open fully; the shower room has the original Chausson vent which needs a new cover every 3 years (at 30€ a time). I want to replace all 4 with something more robust but don't understand my options.

Insulation is an important issue as we like to be out late/early. The current vents are (or at least appear to be) single skin items offering little or no insulation; are 'double glazed' vents available?

I don't need power extraction, I do need fly screens and blinds.

What should I be looking at/for?

Ray


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

We have just replaced two of ours. We went for the Omni vent and are very pleased with them. They come with bug net and blackout roller blinds and an interior locking system. They don't rattle at all and have made a huge difference to the us. We went for transparent and can now lie in bed and look out at the stars.

Here is a link - but from memory - the cheapest we found were from O'Learys.

Omni Vent


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

We have just replaced ours for the Omni vent crystal and they very good, lets in loads of light. 8O 

Keith


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Roof vent*

Jackie & Keith,

Thanks both - can either of you tell me if this vent is 'double glazed' rather than a single skin? The only one I've managed to find that says it's double glazed is the Heki - at about £100 each!

Ray


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Omni Vent*

Hi Ray- If you look at the link to the Omni Vent it does say double glazed.
We have just had to replace the dome on our Mini Heki due to wind damage and found O,Learys to be the cheapest.
Give them a ring if you need advice I found them very helpfull.
Steve and Sue


----------



## Vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

Our Chausson Flash S3 has a white roof light at the back which did not let in any light and appeared to be single thickness. We has it replaced with a Fiamma double glazed clear rooflight by Stowmarket Caravans, they did a fantastic job.


----------



## Vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

Our Chausson Flash S3 has a white roof light at the back which did not let in any light and appeared to be single thickness. We has it replaced with a Fiamma double glazed clear rooflight by Stowmarket Caravans, they did a fantastic job.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Double glazed*

Everyone,

Thanks very much - I now have everything I need to get on with it! Might even use Stowmarket to do the job although I understand it's pretty straightforward to do myself (in which case vents from O'Leary's). Just need to get the 4 vents and pray for some dry weather to work on the roof.

Thanks again everyone.

Ray


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

As has been said - the Omni vent is double glazed.

It took himself half a day to put each one in. The biggest job was removing the old sealant from the roof. Although the old roof vent was classed as 40x40 there was still a bit of a gap to fill. Bill made a simple frame to fit inside the gap and it went in all snug as a bug.

They've been fitted for over a year and still my little heart does a bit of a leap when I go in the shower room and see it full of sunlight. 

Best of luck with it. Someone on here posted a guide to fitting a roof light. If I can find it I'll repost.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Rooflight*

There is a link to the Mini Heki here

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/repair_heki1.pdf

we used this to see which parts we needed but it was cheaper to buy the whole thing from O Learys we do have 2 heki frames if they are any use to you but none of the other parts you would need
Sue


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*New omni-vent*

I'm at long last actually getting round to doing this job but the Omni vent I was going to use looks to have been updated. O'Leary's as always, have the new model at a good price but I can't see the words 'double glazed' anywhere (which their predecessor was).

Does anyone have any experience of these updated roof vents, either transparent or translucent?

Ray


----------

